# GTO Bumper Jack Lengths?



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Does anyone know the exact lengths (in inches) of the 1967 and 1969 GTO bumper jacks? I believe the 1967 was longer than the 1969.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

With all the usual stipulations, the jack in my '67 GTO measures about 33 3/16 inches. There are no markings or part numbers EXCEPT the shaft is stamped "Oil after each mech use".
http://s1355.photobucket.com/user/pjw1967/library/GTO Jack


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have some if needed .


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 26, 2020)

allpawl66 said:


> Have some if needed .


Would you possibly have a complete bumper jack for a 1965 GTO?


----------

